# Christmas Decorations



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Are we taking the forum's down tonight :roll: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It has been down for a while now, prob best clear your cache and do a bypass refresh.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

That's caching for yer 

Cheers KMP


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> It has been down for a while now, prob best clear your cache and do a bypass refresh.


Can you tell me how to do this please bearing in mind i dont know what a cache is :? shows how much I know about computers.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Basic way in IE:

Tools..Internet Options...Delete files (under temporary internet files)

Refresh page to force a reload


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Basic way in IE:
> 
> Tools..Internet Options...Delete files (under temporary internet files)
> 
> Refresh page to force a reload


When you refresh the page do a 'ctrl+F5' refresh which will bypass any of your cache held on your ISP's servers.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Well, you learn something new every day :roll:

Christmas decorations now gone


----------

